# Canning Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

The grocery store has a good buy on frozen boneless, skinless chicken breasts. I already have about 15 pkgs. in the freezer. Can I thaw then can the chicken breasts?


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

you bet!


----------



## Kathie (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks! I will give it a try. Have you canned the frozen breasts before? Do you just pack them in the jars with no liquid and pressure at 11 lbs for 90 min.?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

You really need to mostly thaw them first, so they are just chilled rather than frozen hard. Otherwise much of your processing time goes to just defrosting them rather than doing what it is supposed to do - get hot enough to kill the bacteria. 

Plus the water in them will dilute the broth resulting is less flavor.

Here are the current instructions: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/chicken_rabbit.html


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have canned them. Like Judylou says thaw them completely first. I don't add liquid as the ones I get have fluid already added to them (should say on the package).


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I just picked up about 25lbs at 1.25 a lb..
They were thawed, but to warm them i put in a sink of water, drained and repeated. I cold packed, but added water. Came out great..


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I usually bake my chicken breasts first with legs or other cuts that have fat in them. Then I use my own chicken broth that I process by cooking down bones etc. I find it gives more flavor to the final result.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I like a hot pack for meat rather than cold pack - I find I can get a lot more meat in the jar because when it cooks it shrinks a bit. I don't cook it real long, but enough to take advantage of the shrinkage - then the normal processing time and pressure.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm canning for one. Thinking I should can chicken in jelly jars. I only want enought for one meal. How long?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Same time as pints. You can also "can for one" in pint jars, just put less meat in the jar and fill with water or broth.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yuk! I do hope you are not truly talking about "store-bought" chicken. You do know they use embalming fluid to preserve them?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I put one chicken breast into each qt jar, add water (for broth) and process for 90min. Love canned chicken breasts. They can be used for anything, chicken and rice, chicken/stuffing, chicken and noodles. Plus with the broth in there, it gives you extra fluid to cook the noodles, dumplings, or rice with too.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Yuk! I do hope you are not truly talking about "store-bought" chicken. You do know they use embalming fluid to preserve them?


My mother taught me something at an early age: *NEVER* make fun of another persons food. It's just plain rude. (Especially when spreading untruths.)


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a question for those who have canned their chicken breasts. Well, and other chicken parts. 

When you put them up, do you ever include a few bits of rosemary? A couple of peppercorns? Maybe a piece of a bay leaf or some thyme?

Seems like one could take great advantage of that first cooking, as long as the herbs didn't deliver an overly strong flavor.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> When you put them up, do you ever include a few bits of rosemary? A couple of peppercorns? Maybe a piece of a bay leaf or some thyme?


Certainly no safety issue with doing so but most advise using very small amounts, much less than you would normally, as many of the dried herbs and spices will really intensify during shelf storage and some turn quite bitter. In my personal experience, both bay leaves and sage should be avoided when canning. Save them as a fresh addition at preparation time.



> Yuk! I do hope you are not truly talking about "store-bought" chicken. You do know they use embalming fluid to preserve them?


I would really like to see some documentation supporting this claim. Last I read this particular claim, which rose out of a food scare in 2005 in Indonesia (not the US) was never proven to be anything more than hysterical rumor. It is now listed as one of the Top 10 Myths about food.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

I make as flavorful a broth as I can when I pack chicken or beef to can. I will use herbs or garlic or onions and concentrate it then use that liquid to hot pack. I strain it before I pour in in the jars and have not found any off flavors this way.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> Yuk! I do hope you are not truly talking about "store-bought" chicken. You do know they use embalming fluid to preserve them?


You do know that that really does show that you really dont know that they really dont use embalming fluid to preserve them, dont you know??


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

derm said:


> I make as flavorful a broth as I can when I pack chicken or beef to can. I will use herbs or garlic or onions and concentrate it then use that liquid to hot pack. I strain it before I pour in in the jars and have not found any off flavors this way.


That's a good idea. It seems that it would get around the possibility of overly developed or bitter flavors, especially if the cook uses some restraint.

Thanks Derm, and thanks Judylou!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Horseyrider said:


> I have a question for those who have canned their chicken breasts. Well, and other chicken parts.
> 
> When you put them up, do you ever include a few bits of rosemary? A couple of peppercorns? Maybe a piece of a bay leaf or some thyme?
> 
> Seems like one could take great advantage of that first cooking, as long as the herbs didn't deliver an overly strong flavor.


Just salt. I season after it is opened, that way it can be used in any dish you like.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The "embalming fluid" comment reminds me of the famous "Marcus Neiman" hoax regarding the recipe for Mrs. Fields cookies that went around in the 8o's, which in itself was a repeat of the same hoax that circulated back in the 40's regarding Red Velvet cake. Some people will believe anything.


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

We love canned chicken. I took advantage of the snow/ice storm this week and canned up another 12 pts. I just hot pack mine in broth.There is so many ways to use it.I season mine when I open it.


----------

